# Molly Fish



## Marie (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello, 

So, I had three mollies give birth last week, 40 total fry. 

I only have a 34gal tank, so I obviously wont be able to house them all.

I'm aware that this is only the begining lol. 

Question is, what do i do with all of them?

Is it possible that a lfs would take them?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

Welcome to our Forum.

You can sell them on this Forum in the Buy and Sell section or Kijiji. 

You can also raise them to a salable size and contact your LFS to ask if they're interested. Most will trade you for store credit only.
--
Paul


----------



## Marie (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

